# Circular needle holder



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I got tired of fumbling through all my circular needles so I crocheted this. You can make yours as long as you want. Slide circular needles through each tr crochet. Hope you can understand my instructions. I hung a broken needle gauge to easily check needle size. Also keeps cables straighter. Hope you like it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great idea...thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ya know I got to thinking when you posted this needle holder. I love making things out of things that I already have that I no longer use and was looking around the house thinking that I might have to sew something with pleats in it to use for my circulars when I happen to look at my was where I had one of those old cd holders that you slide your cd into. welllllllllll Helloooooooooooooo this is perfect for your ciruclar needles !!!!! thanks so much for the inspiration. I do have a book with pencil cases inside that I usually keep them in but I rather like the idea of them hanging loose instead of getting folded up.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Karoy said:


> I got tired of fumbling through all my circular needles so I crocheted this. You can make yours as long as you want. Slide circular needles through each tr crochet. Hope you can understand my instructions. I hung a broken needle gauge to easily check needle size. Also keeps cables straighter. Hope you like it.


 Thank you for the great idea!!!


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

I am new with circular needles only have 2 sets I think your idea is so cleaver. It keeps them from tangling and you can see them. Yea for you!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Clever. Prettier than the clothes hanger I have them on now.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Ya know I got to thinking when you posted this needle holder. I love making things out of things that I already have that I no longer use and was looking around the house thinking that I might have to sew something with pleats in it to use for my circulars when I happen to look at my was where I had one of those old cd holders that you slide your cd into. welllllllllll Helloooooooooooooo this is perfect for your ciruclar needles !!!!! thanks so much for the inspiration. I do have a book with pencil cases inside that I usually keep them in but I rather like the idea of them hanging loose instead of getting folded up.[/quote
> 
> could you explain a little more about the type of cd holder and how the needles would hang? I have one too but maybe it's not the same type or maybe my imagination isn't working so well.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Karoy.... I tried to download your pattern but for some reason I am not able to. Could you please pm me with the pattern. I would appreciate it.


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good Idea! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Great idea and so easy to use !!!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, it is a great idea and very easy to make ! Thank you very much for sharing ! Fialka.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea! Thank you!

Anita


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Mine hangs on the wall but if it were sitting down it would resemble something like a skinny dishrack if that makes sence too you. you simply hang the needles inbetween where you would slide the cd's in when it is hung on the wall. Hopefully I am making sence " its much easier to look at it then to explain it. once hubby gets it moved from where it is now to a more convenient place I will try and snap a picture of it. Linda


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

buttons said:


> Hi Karoy.... I tried to download your pattern but for some reason I am not able to. Could you please pm me with the pattern. I would appreciate it.


I seem to be having the same problem. Could you do the same for me please. It looks much better and tidier than keeping them in a bag.


----------



## Mary A (Jul 15, 2011)

I cannot get the pattern for the circular needle holder. Can you have it printed or send it to me? I really need a holder because that is all the needles that I use. Thanks!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karoy.... I tried to download your pattern but for some reason I am not able to. Could you please pm me with the pattern. I would appreciate it.
> ...


Sorry you can't open it. Here's the pattern:
Circular needle holder

Ch 14
SC in 2nd chain, sc across (12 scs) ch 3 turn
Dc in each sc across, turn
Repeat dc in next 3 rows
*Next row dc in next 4 dc, tr in next dc, 2 dc, tr in next dc, dc in next 4 dc, turn
Dc in next 12 dcs and trs*
Repeat * to * for as long as you want your piece to be.
To make hanger loop, chain 20 at end. Slip stitch in each chain and end (cut off). Attach loose end to other side of piece.

Karol~~


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Mary A said:


> I cannot get the pattern for the circular needle holder. Can you have it printed or send it to me? I really need a holder because that is all the needles that I use. Thanks!


Sorry you can't open it. Here's the pattern:
Circular needle holder

Ch 14
SC in 2nd chain, sc across (12 scs) ch 3 turn
Dc in each sc across, turn
Repeat dc in next 3 rows
*Next row dc in next 4 dc, tr in next dc, 2 dc, tr in next dc, dc in next 4 dc, turn
Dc in next 12 dcs and trs*
Repeat * to * for as long as you want your piece to be.
To make hanger loop, chain 20 at end. Slip stitch in each chain and end (cut off). Attach loose end to other side of piece.

Karol~~


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

great idea


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Karol I have written the pattern down and will make needle holder as soon as I finish the two rugs I have been asked to make for a lady who is going blind.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Thanks Karol I have written the pattern down and will make needle holder as soon as I finish the two rugs I have been asked to make for a lady who is going blind.


You're very welcome. When you do make it, it'll only take you a very very short time. Good luck with your two rugs. Hugs, Karol~~


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! I had no trouble with the download so another project on my to do list!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

A good stash buster and a great idea. Thanks for sharing the pattern.

Ann


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd like to ask for the pattern also. Will you send it to me? Thank you.


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

Oops....disregard my request. I didn't read the posts all the way through. So I now have the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Love the idea. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Karoy,
Your idea is fantastic but I don't know how to crochet. Would it be possible to knit it and how would I go about doing this. Yarn to use, number of sts and pattern. Thanks so much, Marg14


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Great idea.
Easier to see the sizes, than in my 3 ring binder where they are right now.


----------

